
Show HN: A11y-CSS-reset – A small set of global rules for accessiblity - vegemike
https://github.com/mike-engel/a11y-css-reset
======
Cenk
Did not know about this, how helpful!

    
    
        @media(prefers-reduced-motion: reduce) {
          *,
          *:before,
          *:after {
            transition: none !important;
            animation: none !important;
          }
        }

~~~
vegemike
It's a recent addition, and may only work on iOS/iPadOS/macOS, but it should
help those users a lot!

------
teniutza
Could you please tell me what the reason for the additional _body { height:
100%; }_ in the resets is? At first glance, it doesn't seem necessary.

~~~
username444
An explanation of every style being applied would be useful. I can't tell what
the purpose of this entire thing is.

~~~
vegemike
That's a good idea, thanks!

